# where to find TSW



## txcwboy (Nov 12, 2006)

I asked about TSW a while back and forget to get some. Someone emailed me they had it for sale but I lost the email. Anyone still selling it ?

thanks

Dave


----------



## Dario (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck!

Do share the info if you find any...someone else might be looking for it too. []


----------



## JTaylor801 (Nov 12, 2006)

Arizone Silhouette has it.  However, according to their website it's out of stock.  It's $8.99 for a 1/2 ounce container.

Jerry


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 12, 2006)

The new owners/manufacturers have not yet re-introduced it.


----------



## chisel (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />The new owners/manufacturers have not yet re-introduced it.



So many secrets. Who will be making it now?


----------



## txcwboy (Nov 13, 2006)

I want someone that has it IN STOCK []  

thanks


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 13, 2006)

Production of TSW was discontinued quite some time ago.  The only known remaining source was BB at Arizona Silhouette.  If he doesn't have any, you probably can't get it.


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 14, 2006)

There is some for sale right now in the classified section.

jeff


----------



## Bill Baumbeck (Nov 18, 2006)

For those that are interested....

TSW is now back and bigger than ever.  It now comes in a one ounce container and is still made by it's inventor - Lou Metcalf.  The one ounce jar is priced at $17.98.

TSW can be ordered by going to http://arizonasilhouette.com/Pen_Kit_Finishing_Supplies_&_Tools.htm 

Thanks for your time.

Bill Baumbeck
Arizona Silhouette


----------



## TBone (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeeehiiii, order placed


----------



## bnoles (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Bill and Lou.... I've been waiting on this.

btw, Bill.... that makes twice you have been in my wallet this week []


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 18, 2006)

Is it available at the other sources as well or will it be an exclusive with AS?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm still quite involved with TSW and as far as I know it is only available through Arizona Silhouette.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />The new owners/manufacturers have not yet re-introduced it.



And BB said: "...TSW is now back and bigger than ever. It now comes in a one ounce container and is still made by it's inventor - Lou Metcalf..."

Obviously there is a little confusion here.  Lou or Bill can explain further or tell us to MYOB.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 18, 2006)

MYOB


----------



## rtjw (Nov 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Lou still makes it and sells it to Bill who bought the rights and he is the only one that will be selling it.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks, Johnny!!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 19, 2006)

That is NOT good news for anyone who lives outside the USA![V]


----------



## Pikebite (Nov 19, 2006)

Mark,

I have to say I am kind of getting used to it.We get hammered on postage and packing, import duty, value-added-tax, Post Office charges and companies that won't ship to us. Glad that at last we can get Barons from www.penblanks.ca 

Did you see that Turners Retreat in Doncaster have started to stock the Gent fp and rb?

Regards

Richard


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 19, 2006)

For those of you who are outside of the U.S., send me an email and I will get you in touch with the right people.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 19, 2006)

Richard I totally agree with you! Regarding the Statesman pens I seen them in the Turners Retreat catalogue hope there is more choice coming soon.

I thought that CSUSA had no resellers anymore, Nils wasn`t sure either.

I wish Bill from AS would change his policy regarding not shipping outside the USA.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the information Bill. Order placed!![][]


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />I wish Bill from AS would change his policy regarding not shipping outside the USA.



I agree.


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaywood1207_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Jamie
I too Agree! It is frustrating when our money is good too, and we get treated like 2 nd. class people. I do alot of business back and forth from the US and don't have any problems. Most suppliers are happy to take our money.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike in Nanaimo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


How do the suppliers get around the custom forms?
Not meant to be a smart a$$ answer but I recntly shipped one blank to Canada.
I only filled out a short form, I can imagine what an order from Bill would entail.
Insurance on a global priority package(most economical way to ship) does not allow for insurance as I was told.
Perhaps if the powers that be in Canada straighten out their inter- country shipping policies then maybe  you may get a wider selection from US suppliers.
I remember the Days of the Canadian Woodworking site and there was always a complaint about stuff that was ordered from the States.
It is nothing new.
Isn't the problem really on your end at the border?
Customs agents?


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 23, 2006)

I completely understand the frustration of our Canadian friends and those on the other side of the pond as well.  However, you guys need too take a minute and consider this from Bill's point of view.  First thing you need to think about is that Bill's prices are lower than most and for him to make a reasonable profit, he must operate as efficiently as possible.  I'll bet that he gets his USPS supplies sent to his store, generates labels and postage over the Internet and has the PO pick up his outgoing packages from his store.  Bet he rarely sees the inside of a PO.

With packages going to folks out side the US, there is customs paperwork that needs to be done that requires a time-consuming trip to the PO.  Considering driving time, gas, time standing line and doing the paperwork, it certainly would be a minimum of a half hour of Bill's time and probably a lot more.  If Bill were to tack on a hefty handling charge to each international order to cover his time, I'll bet a lot folks would scream bloody murder.  The big companies can deal with international shipping as a trip to the PO for 20 or 30 packages works economically; but having to lose that much time for a single order which might only be a few dollars would be a money losing proposition for Bill.  I'm sure he has no aversion to making a buck regardless of what the currency is; but I'm sure he isn't crazy about losing money which would most likely be the case when foreign currencies are involved.  So cut Bill a little slack and understand his perspective.

If you international guys would be willing to pay a surcharge for your orders or accept slower shipping so Bill could accumulate a bunch of orders before making a trip to the PO, maybe he would consider his policy.  Maybe there is just no way his business model can make international shipping work...wouldn't surprise me if Bill chimed in on this shortly.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Nov 24, 2006)

This will be my last hijack of this thread but Eagle and Randy I have to disagree.  First of all the customs forms are not that difficult to fill out and there are a lot of other suppliers that do complete them and send across the border with no problems including BTW, Woodturningz, and POC to name a few.  Yes maybe it is our customs that requires this information so yes it is on our end but that is one of the decisions our country has made just like there are decisions the US has made that make it difficult for other countries.  As for AS being cheaper I also have to disagree.  He has more selection but he is not cheaper and as a matter of fact he is more expensive on a lot of the things I have looked at.  There is actually a supplier in Canada (penblanks.ca) who lists his kits in CDN dollars and the list price is cheaper than the US sites and yes he does send to the US.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaywood1207_
> <br />.....First of all the customs forms are not that difficult to fill out.....



You need to read my reply a little more closely.  I agree that the actual time required to fill out the form is about a minute; but if you have have to drive an hour and stand in line at the PO for half an hour.....??  

I'm not defending, Bill, just asking that you look at the possibilities.  The circumstances of every business are different and what one can do efficiently and profitably, another may not.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaywood1207_
> <br />This will be my last hijack of this thread but Eagle and Randy I have to disagree.  First of all the customs forms are not that difficult to fill out and there are a lot of other suppliers that do complete them and send across the border with no problems including BTW, Woodturningz, and POC to name a few.  Yes maybe it is our customs that requires this information so yes it is on our end but that is one of the decisions our country has made just like there are decisions the US has made that make it difficult for other countries.  As for AS being cheaper I also have to disagree.  He has more selection but he is not cheaper and as a matter of fact he is more expensive on a lot of the things I have looked at.  There is actually a supplier in Canada (penblanks.ca) who lists his kits in CDN dollars and the list price is cheaper than the US sites and yes he does send to the US.


O.K. Then where is the need for Bill to ship to Canada


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 24, 2006)

Maybe because Bill has an exclusive on TSW, the product this thread is about.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2006)

Curtis,

Although I agree the thread was about TSW, Jaywood took it in a different direction and Eagle was only responding to him.

As regards the issue of mailing over the border, there have been Canadian "group buy" offers made by US turners to buy from Bill and reship to Canada.  That seems like the simplest idea for the problem.


----------



## arioux (Nov 26, 2006)

[]Hi,

International shipping was discuss here
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=18856&whichpage=1&SearchTerms=shipping,canada
and we are still beating a dead horse (where is that pic)!
Penblanks.ca sells evey pen kit that Berea make, including the baron (even 2 cents less !!) and he ships international.

As far as i'm concern, i may be disapointed that some seller son't ship to Canada but it's their business and i will always respect their decision. I'm sure that if a Canadian reseller speak with Lou or Bill they could work something aroud about TSW.

Now back to the OP.
This is a great news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1[][][][]


----------

